# DIY Inline Aquarium CO2 Reactor



## mossbrush (18 Mar 2019)

I am using 10” filter housing for many years, and since the housing can be used for many purposes I went to convert it into CO2 reactor. In the setup there are sponge filter and activated carbon for two stages before CO2 rector.
Some of parts I have used are listed below:
1.   Pentek 10-Inch Standard Clear Filter Housing. 
2.   EHEIM AEH1250319 Universal Aquarium Air Pump.
3.   3/4” PVC Pipe, couplings and elbow
4.   Swagelok ¼” Bulkhead Union Tube Fitting or Swagelok ¼” Male Tube Fitting Connector
5.   ISTA Bubble counter




 



 

Check the video for details:


----------



## Zeus. (18 Mar 2019)

Any pics/details of the tank you have it setup on and how does it perform pH profile wise?


----------



## mossbrush (18 Mar 2019)

I will update on performance and my tank. What I have observe so far is better growth.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## obsessed (31 Mar 2019)

how's this working out for you ?
cheers


----------

